# كعب حذاء زوجة أردوغان يثير شفقة ملكة بريطانيا عليها



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السبت 26 تشرين الثاني 2011، 







لفت حذاء زوجة الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان خير النساء أنظار ملكة بريطانيا، وذلك خلال الزيارة التي قام بها أردوغان لقصر باكنغهام، وذلك فى إطار المساعي الرامية لحصول بلاده على عضوية الاتحاد الاوروبي.

ووفقاً لصحيفة "دايلي ميل" البريطانية فقد ارتدت خير النساء خلال حضورها مأدبة العشاء الحلال التي أقامتها الملكة اليزابيث حذاء ذو كعب طويل للغاية وصفته الصحيفة بالـ"الكعب القاتل" إذ بلغ ارتفاعه 15 سنتيمتر.

ليس هذا فحسب فقد وجهت اليزابيث أنظارها تجاه حذاء خير النساء خاصة بعد خطواتها الحذرة على السجادة الحمراء، وذلك خلال توجهها لتحيتها قبيل تناول العشاء.

وقد فسرت "دايلي ميل" نظرات الملكة بأنها كانت تخشى سقوط خير النساء على الأرض فى حالة صعودها السلم بسبب ارتفاع كعب الحذاء.






وأكدت الصحيفة أن زوجة أردوغان لديها خبرة سابقة في التعامل مع الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي أثناء الزيارات الرسمية ففي سبتمبر الماضي قامت خير النساء بارتداء حذاء بلغ ارتفاعه 5 سنتيمر وذلك خلال زيارة لبرلين، كما ارتدت أيضاً حذاء بلغ طوله 6 بوصات خلال إحتفال بالقصر الرئاسي في أنقرة.


.
.


----------



## MAJI (26 نوفمبر 2011)

صورة الملكة وهي تنظر الى حذاء زوجة اوردوغان لقطة ظريفة 
شكرا للخبر الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههه موضوع ظريف
ميرسي أبي الحبيب أليعازر
*​


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شخصياً مش بنت ، لكن أعرف عن فسيولوجية و فكر البنات من خلال القراءة ،

قيل أن هذا الأسلوب يرجع لحب الزهو ، و ربي أعلم ..

ما أراه منتشر الآن بالمجتمع هو البلارينا ، الكلاسيكية موسمية جداً ..

أهم شئ تبئا البنت مقتنعة باللي بتعمله مش بتقلد دون فكر و ذوق خاص ..


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ما لفت انتباهى فى الخبر


> ارتدت خير النساء خلال حضورها مأدبة العشاء الحلال


يعنى ايه ؟


----------



## اليعازر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> ما لفت انتباهى فى الخبر
> 
> يعنى ايه ؟



" خير النساء": اسم مركب للفتيات .

العشاء الحلال: القصر البريطاني، من الواضح بأنه يراعي معتقدات ضيوفه..قيبدو أنه قد قام بتقديم عشاء بلحوم مذبوحة على الطريقة الاسلامية وخالية من مشتقات الخنزير والكحول...هذا والله أعلم :smile02

*شكرا لمرورك اخي الحبيب وملاحظاتك

الرب يباركك*


----------

